# LGB LCE Stand clear. Train passing through



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Stand clear, this train is about to pass through. 
The starter set with the two 'engine' ends plus a middle 2nd class carriage was a great idea by LGB and especially the unique way in which they just pushed together. 
However by adding the 1st and Dining intermediate cars adds more realism to the set as can be seen in my video. 
http://youtu.be/cYd_PhKliQQ 
The leading powered engine/car is weighted to prevent wheel slip on tighter curves. 









@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Try this for the you tube link 

http://youtu.be/cYd_PhKliQQ


----------

